# Dog food and CBP



## kathryn (May 10, 2010)

Would anyone online know if there are any restrictions re importing dog food into the U.S. ? I'm planning on driving throuh the Detroit border in transit from Canada to Mexico. I'd like to know if there is a list of acceptable dog/cat foods and if any are restricted. Friends told me they once had an issue so I'd like to be sure before I cross. any ideas ?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

There have been problems, as dog foods contain meat. As such, I suggest that you feed your dog before crossing the border between any two countries and stop at a supermarket in the next country to purchase a small bag of dog food to use in that country. Then, if it is confiscated, you won't lose much.


----------



## moisheh (Jun 14, 2009)

The rules for pet food are enforced differently every day. Technically NO pet food can enter the USA even if it is US food. Some agents will ask you if the food is American and allow it. Others will allow only a day's worth and some agents could care less.

Moisheh


----------



## rbp (May 7, 2010)

*Dog Food*

We travel from Canada to the US every October. At one time if you brought dog food into the US from Canada it had to be made in the US and yo had to leave it in the original bag. About a year and a half ago the laws were changed. You can bring dog food without problems from Canada to the US. It had to do with Mad Cow disease going back a few years ago. If you have any further doubts you can phone US Customs. You are however forbidden from bringing any dog food from Mexico into the US.


----------



## tanderson0o (Aug 30, 2009)

All of the major pet food brands are available in Mexico. I wouldn't worry about trying to bring them with you.


----------

